# Hunting



## amorris127289 (Mar 28, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone else hunts for animals. Right now it is turkey season and for those that have not done it, I find it awesome because you must try to learn their language in order to call a turkey, then try to get one to gobble and stalk him until you get a shot. I know on American Sniper, they referenced hunting with his dad at the beginning. Are their skills that transfer over that have helped anyone, other than shooting a gun? Does anyone else use nature as a way to escape from the world? In my house the only meat we have purchased in the last two years are eggs, only because we cannot have chickens. This helps a ton since we are "Crossfit dorks" who eat as close to Paleo as possible.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 28, 2015)

I used to hunt pussy, then I got married.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 28, 2015)

Turkeys in Oregon are pretty dumb.   #4 shot is good medicine.  We had some near our house and I got pretty good talking turkey.   Also the only good meat is the breast.   I have been calling for years.  Got into coyote calling in the 70's.   The lazy man way of hunting.  Also great with a camera. 

I live in a rural environment, 

Skills, reading signs.   Good way to know who has been there.  Ton of other skills. 

There is also fishing

All of this leads to a BBQ.

BBQ,  the women do all the work except burn the meat.  The men gets all of the credit.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 29, 2015)

@HOLLiS ...  I need to test your animal flesh searing skills ....  it's been a while, we need good beer and charred musculature.
too bad there is nowhere to shoot at your place.:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 29, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @HOLLiS ...  I need to test your animal flesh searing skills ....  it's been a while, we need good beer and charred musculature.
> too bad there is nowhere to shoot at your place.:wall::wall::wall:




Yes we do.   I did a trade and picked up a 50 anniversary Ruger take apart 10-22 pistol.   I thinned some of my heavy hitters out.  

Also I has power boat..................


----------



## x SF med (Mar 29, 2015)

I has Savage model 64 with nice over powered scope...  and some .22LR....  a couple of of pistolas you need to see too... and 9mm so they can be tested.   You still got your barrel light there is one I want to really check, a 1938 Austrian Luger.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 29, 2015)

HOLLiS said:


> BBQ,  the women do all the work except burn the meat.  The men gets all of the credit.



We don't burn it, we grill it to perfection.  Ya'll can have the credit for burning the meat. 

I'm still sad we never got to go moose hunting in Alaska, they are one nommy animal.  I used to go deer hunting every year in Michigan though (got a few even) and pig hunting once or twice in Georgia.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 29, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I has Savage model 64 with nice over powered scope...  and some .22LR....  a couple of of pistolas you need to see too... and 9mm so they can be tested.   You still got your barrel light there is one I want to really check, a 1938 Austrian Luger.



I should have the light.   I sold most of my machine shop stuff.   I can get my 66 mustang in the shop now and my Roadking..  I built a electronic shop in the back.   Been some change since y'all been here.    Bad Bob is still around


----------



## Gunz (Mar 29, 2015)

I've hunted since I was a kid, still do. Mostly hogs, coyotes, turkeys, occasional deer. We live on a farm so I don't have to go very far for some of these. I could shoot turkeys from my upstairs bathroom window sitting on the pot if I chose to, but I don't. Bobcats are here too but rarely seen. I don't shoot them because I like them. Coyotes are everywhere.

My dad bought me my first .22 when I was 9. It was a Sears Roebuck single shot bolt-action. I was out in the woods every day after school. I hardly did any homework and I barely made it out of high school. I think I learned a lot about woodcraft and tracking on my own, trial and error. Nothing gives me more pleasure than stalking though the boonies with a rifle in my hand whether I bring home any meat or not.


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I've hunted since I was a kid, still do. Mostly hogs, coyotes, turkeys, occasional deer. We live on a farm so I don't have to go very far for some of these. I could shoot turkeys from my upstairs bathroom window sitting on the pot if I chose to, but I don't. Bobcats are here too but rarely seen. I don't shoot them because I like them. Coyotes are everywhere.
> 
> My dad bought me my first .22 when I was 9. It was a Sears Roebuck single shot bolt-action. I was out in the woods every day after school. I hardly did any homework and I barely made it out of high school. I think I learned a lot about woodcraft and tracking on my own, trial and error. Nothing gives me more pleasure than stalking though the boonies with a rifle in my hand whether I bring home any meat or not.



My first rifle was a gift from my father too, a bolt action, single shot .22. He made me get so I learnt the righteousness of one shot, one kill. A great lesson.
I too love stalking in the woods with a rifle, I've sometimes stalked prey (if I don't need meat), raised my rifle and whispered "bang". Then just sat and watched the animals for a while.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 29, 2015)

single shot .22's ....  my first rifle was a Savage model 3B... originally my Dad's, but I got it from a good friend of the family for doing work for him, he got it when they cleared out the Long Lake cabin after my grandfather passed.


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 29, 2015)

What do you all like to hunt/stalk the most? Being from Alabama there is not a whole lot to choose from. I want to go up and try elk or moose or something big like that where you stalk them for a long time.

 My sponsor family when I was at USAFA Prep, ex f22 pilot, would go out for about five days at a time and stalk a heard of animals before pulling the trigger. I know there is a group of retired military guys that would fly out to Alaska and live off the land for a month at a time and bring back as much meat as  possible.

My first gun was a hand me down Winchester .410ga shotgun. I used it for one turkey season then got my first 20ga at age 10. And for deer, the biggest game I have hunted, I always use my Winchester 30-30. Have been and will continue to use it until something breaks with it, it is sighted in so I can hit a pencil from 100yds away within my first three shots every year(that's how I sight it in usually).


----------



## medicchick (Mar 29, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> What do you all like to hunt/stalk the most? Being from Alabama there is not a whole lot to choose from. I want to go up and try elk or moose or something big like that where you stalk them for a long time.
> 
> My sponsor family when I was at USAFA Prep, ex f22 pilot, would go out for about five days at a time and stalk a heard of animals before pulling the trigger. I know there is a group of retired military guys that would fly out to Alaska and live off the land for a month at a time and bring back as much meat as  possible *legally allowed*.
> 
> My first gun was a hand me down Winchester .410ga shotgun. I used it for one turkey season then got my first 20ga at age 10. And for deer, the biggest game I have hunted, I always use my Winchester 30-30. Have been and will continue to use it until something breaks with it, it is sighted in so I can hit a pencil from 100yds away within my first three shots every year(that's how I sight it in usually).



FTFY.  Alaska has _very _strict laws about hunting, especially for Lower 48ers.  It can take days to get a moose, most people I know make it a vacation though.  They drive out to some of their favorite spots with their moose buggies, camp for a few days then go hunt.  My 454 Casull was bought to be my hunting rifle in Alaska.

I usually used a 30-30 or 30.06 for deer.  I grew up shooting a .22 revolver and rifle and a 20g shotgun.  I was about 12 when I moved up to a 30-30.  I'd go about every year with my Dad to our property to hunt until I moved away.  I tried for turkey once but it wasn't that fun for me.  Same with rabbits and squirrels.  

Pig hunting in Georgia was an experience, lots of walking with once one sight of them.  We ended up spending more time looking for our buddy who got lost.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 29, 2015)

*"where the fuck are you lou"*
"umm, i don't know"
*"your understanding of staying on-line continues to amaze me. You hit the river yet or did you try to go get your scuba badge with your land nav nogo hat?"*
"yeah i'm at the river"
*"Ok, call me when you see a pontoon boat go by"  *start stopwatch**
4 minutes later
"It's here"
*"jesus christ how the fuck.... nevermind, you're in the 5 shop now because reasons. Move towards the gunfire" *dump a couple rounds into the dirt out of the HK91**


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> "where the fuck are you lou"
> "umm, i don't know"
> "your understanding of staying on-line continues to amaze me. You hit the river yet or did you try to go get your scuba badge with your land nav nogo hat?"
> "yeah i'm at the river"
> ...


 Sorry, I do not understand your post.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 29, 2015)

fugedaboutit


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Sorry, I do not understand your post.



You don't need to.


----------



## Brill (Mar 30, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> "jesus christ how the fuck.... nevermind, you're in ...



If I had a nickel every time I heard that...


----------



## Etype (Mar 31, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> "where the fuck are you lou"
> "umm, i don't know"
> "your understanding of staying on-line continues to amaze me. You hit the river yet or did you try to go get your scuba badge with your land nav nogo hat?"
> "yeah i'm at the river"
> ...


I didn't get it either, but those are the funniest jokes.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok, my post was referencing the hunting trip on Ft. Benning that MC was referring to, where shmedlap got lost. Make it a bit easier to understand?


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 31, 2015)

I cannot remember where I saw it, it might of been on this forum but did you guys see the group that hunts hogs out of helicopters?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2015)

Potato/po-taht-o, but that video would be better described as "hog shooting or slaughtering",not hunting.  I've hunted my whole life, and that video is not what I would consider hunting.  Lest I offend anyone, I will resist expressing my opinion about 'hunting' deer with dogs.


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Potato/po-taht-o, but that video would be better described as "hog shooting or slaughtering",not hunting.  I've hunted my whole life, and that video is not what I would consider hunting.  Lest I offend anyone, I will resist expressing my opinion about 'hunting' deer with dogs.



I agree, I was curious of how you all felt about it, the only time we allow our hunters to use dogs on our land is for birds. Like Paradus said, I like the act of stalking and tracking.


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Potato/po-taht-o, but that video would be better described as "hog shooting or slaughtering",not hunting.  I've hunted my whole life, and that video is not what I would consider hunting.  Lest I offend anyone, I will resist expressing my opinion about 'hunting' deer with dogs.




Do you have a view on electronic calls? My uncle taught me to use a stone and deer antler to call turkey and I have been calling that way. The other day a hunter showed us a app on his phone he used and it works...

I feel like it's cheating.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2015)

Regarding calls, I think using electronic ones are silly, but certainly not unethical.  I've practiced for a long time (w/no device) and do a pretty decent doe call. 

Regarding dogs/helicopters/jeeps/etc - the animal still has a fright/flight instinct, and it seems morally wrong to scare the shit out of these beings before you tree them, shoot them, etc.  I know plenty of folks south of me (I live in MN so I guess everyone is south of me) who do this, and I feel no ill-will towards the traditions they were raised in, it is just something I would choose not to participate in.


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't confuse hunting and pest control. 
Pests like pigs will destroy a farmer's livelihood.
I came from an area with a terrible pest problem, you kill everything you can, however you can.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2015)

pardus said:


> Don't confuse hunting and pest control.
> Pests like pigs will destroy a farmer's livelihood.
> I came from an area with a terrible pest problem, you kill everything you can, however you can.


Hence hunting from helicopters.
Hogs are over running TX.


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 31, 2015)

We had a bunch of hogs move into our land(south Alabama) from the north but we have been able to kill them off before they became a super problem for us. We have three hunters that that is all they hunt for the most part. I was not sure if those hunters in the video had raised the hogs for this reason or if it was pest control. There was a kid in one of my classes that said they raised the hogs, in a large fenced in area, and they would kill the hogs when they would come around the feeder and they called that hunting. 

To those who have done it, is it hard to shoot from a helicopter like they were?


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2015)

I grew up hunting, mostly with dogs. If you're a kid and raised in that environment then you won't view it as "wrong." That may or may not come later when you're an adult. I no longer hunt for various reasons but "techniques" I saw 30 years ago which have become mainstream now are things like salt licks and feeding stations. I do not understand how baiting an animal constitutes "hunting." Conditioning an animal to expect food at a certain place and then dropping "Surprise!" on them doesn't constitue hunting. Calls? If you need some electronic box to do them then maybe you should take up NASCAR or something. Otherwise just go down to a cow pasture and "hunt" there. Salt licks, feeding troughs, and perfectly generated sounds are hunting? Well, I guess that's one way to do it...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Salt licks, feeding troughs, and perfectly generated sounds are hunting? Well, I guess that's one way to do it...



Could not agree with you more.  The MN-DNR does a lot I don't like, and they have more seizure power then the cops, but they have cracked down in a major way on feed stations, corn dumping, and illegal electronics (including night-vision goggles) - hell I know I guy here who got ticketed for telling his wife on a Walkie-Talkie that a large buck was walking down her trail - For the most part I have given up my tree stand and instead "still hunt."  Opening morning being the exception as I LOVE venison and that first morning your chances are best from above.

I always laugh when I see stories about guys getting busted for planting food plots, dumping corn, etc.  Neighbors are quick to use the TIP line and turn folks in (and collect a reward) and the DNR frequently flies planes and choppers over the woods leading up to deer season.  Stands to reason an officer may pay an early morning visit to an area where dozens of deer were spotted just standing around with each other.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2015)

We drop feed for hogs, but that is pest control.
Nice thing is the processors will do it for free if you donate the meat to a local charity.
Win-win-win.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2015)

Slightly off topic, but sometimes I miss my former Governor - he actually said this while he was serving as Governor of Minnesota in 2001.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=93626

_"And I'll just tell you this: Until you've hunted man, you haven't hunted yet," Ventura told Anderson. "Because you need to hunt something that can shoot back at you to really classify yourself as a hunter. You need to understand the feeling of what it's like to go into the field and know your opposition can take you out. Not just go out there and shoot Bambi."_


----------



## Dienekes (Mar 31, 2015)

Hell, the farmers in Louisiana consider deer pests and kill them all year round. They'll(legally) let kids(10-14) post up on the outside of a field out of season.
As far as illegal or frowned upon hunting. I wouldn't want to be a Game Warden down here that's for sure.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Slightly off topic, but sometimes I miss my former Governor - he actually said this while he was serving as Governor of Minnesota in 2001.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=93626
> 
> _"And I'll just tell you this: Until you've hunted man, you haven't hunted yet," Ventura told Anderson. "Because you need to hunt something that can shoot back at you to really classify yourself as a hunter. You need to understand the feeling of what it's like to go into the field and know your opposition can take you out. Not just go out there and shoot Bambi."_


From the guy who never saw combat, what an asshat....


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Mar 31, 2015)

I deer hunt and coyote hunt. I don't use calls for deer. I, however, do use electronic calls for coyotes. I like the calls because I can offset the call from where I am at, and I am usually hunting on some farmer or rancher's land who asked me to get rid of the coyotes.

Therefore I can be more consistent in doing what the landowner asked me to do.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2015)

I guess part of the conversation needs to revolve around the intended purpose.  If your intended purpose is to eliminate pests ie: coyotes/pigs/etc then electronic calls, helos, jeeps are all fair game.  Eliminate with extreme prejudice. On the other hand, if you are going to apply the rules of fair-chase to the deer you hope to eat, then give the animal a fair chase.


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I guess part of the conversation needs to revolve around the intended purpose.  If you intended purpose is to eliminate pests ie: coyotes/pigs/etc than electronic calls, helos, jeeps are all fair game.  Eliminate with extreme prejudice. On the other hand, if you are going to apply the rules of fair-chase to the deer you hope to eat, then give the animal a fair chase.


Agreed. I believe Rangerpsych mentioned using a bow on another thread; but do any of you use a bow(compound or cross)?  I used a crossbow this past deer season and that was to easy, the arrows shoot to true with very little skill and I would like to start using a compound bow for deer/turkey. Any pointers or stories? Other than don't use short arrows with an overdraw


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 31, 2015)

Cross bows are illegal to hunt with in Oregon, IIRC.   I had a Bowtech Admiral.   Before that a Bear recurve.   Find someone near you who can shoot and ask them for help.   I went from a complete zero with out help, to a high speed shooter with help.   Compounds,,,, they are just a different animal than traditional and recurves.


----------



## Dienekes (Mar 31, 2015)

Compound or recurve is nowhere close to crossbows, and a lot can go wrong at that shorter range with the much different mechanics of shooting. That said, it is way, way more fun. Go for it, you won't regret it.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have started using a long bow for deer hunting and rabbit hunting. It is way more fun than with a rifle. The sense of accomplishment you get when your successful is awesome.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2015)

Long bow?  That is no joke, I'm good at 50 yards with a new compound.  What is max range on a deer with a long bow?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2015)

MN is upping the ante - Felony status for the most egregious wildlife/poaching crimes.   Me likey!

http://www.startribune.com/sports/outdoors/298246181.html

_Should the theft of Minnesota’s fish and wildlife be considered the same as the theft of property or money?

Over the years, legislators have said no.

Now the issue is in the spotlight again after Gov. Mark Daytonpushed a bill last week in the Legislature calling for more stringent penalties and longer license revocations for the most egregious poachers. Dayton also wants a new felony-level penalty for poachers who take fish or game valued at $2,000 or more, citing two recent high-profile poaching cases.

Besides being slapped with a felony, those convicted also could lose all game and fish license privileges for 10 years — double the present penalty.
Currently, no state game and fish violations, no matter how egregious, are charged as felonies in Minnesota.
“If you steal $1,000 of property from someone, it’s a felony, but if you steal $5,000 of fish and wildlife resources, it’s not,’’ said Ken Soring, Department of Natural Resources enforcement chief.
“If a logger were to steal more than $1,000 of trees that, too, would be a felony,’’ he added. “So it’s a felony to steal trees, but there seems to be a reluctance to say people stealing game and fish at that level are felons.’’_


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ya its really difficult I feel comfortable with my shot at 25-30yds. If they are farther than that I won't be taking the shot not because I don't think I would be able to kill the deer was because I don't believe I could make a clean kill every time.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 2, 2015)

I hunt for cougars.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 2, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I hunt for cougars.



Doc, at your age, they'd have to be 120 y/o to meet the criteria.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Started as soon as I was big enough to shoot.  First guns were a Cooey single shot .22lr and Cooey 12ga single shot, both I refinished myself and still have them.  Mostly whitetail deer and the odd squirrel or bunny now.  When I can I like to blast ducks and geese out of the sky.  I've hunted muke deer, moose, elk, black bear and I've been hunted by grizzly... 

I used a compound bow for a while but couldn't after I hurt my back.  But I think I'm conditioned enough now to try again.  Also thinking of getting a crossbow but I'm undecided.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 2, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Doc, at your age, they'd have to be 120 y/o to meet the criteria.



As soon as I put on my reading glasses, wipe the ben gay off my hands and hitch up my "Depends", I'm gonna give you piece of my mind.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 2, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> As soon as I put on my reading glasses, wipe the ben gay off my hands and hitch up my "Depends", I'm gonna give you piece of my mind.



Let me know if you need any help.  I just got a new case of depends, so I'm GTG for a couple of weeks.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 3, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> As soon as I put on my reading glasses, wipe the ben gay off my hands and hitch up my "Depends", I'm gonna give you piece of my mind.



Well played....


----------



## amorris127289 (May 24, 2015)

These hogs moved in on our land about two years ago and we have been trying to kill them off, I finally got the "leader" according to the other hunters. 275# my first hog


----------



## amorris127289 (May 24, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> View attachment 13409
> These hogs moved in on our land about two years ago and we have been trying to kill them off, I finally got the "leader" according to the other hunters. 275# my first hog


  Six more in the exact same place today(50ish pounds each) anyone need some bacon? or target practice


----------



## RackMaster (May 25, 2015)

I'd love free bacon in my yard.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 25, 2015)

Another six this morning.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 25, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Another six this morning.



What's the limit?  Or is it a "just report how many of the stupid nuisance pigs you killed" kinda thing?

LL


----------



## amorris127289 (May 25, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> What's the limit?  Or is it a "just report how many of the stupid nuisance pigs you killed" kinda thing?
> 
> LL


 

There is no limit, this morning I was tracking two that I saw in a field and lost their tracks when it started to rain. We didn't have any problems with them until recently. My uncle killed a 600# one about two years ago, it was a different breed. I am no hog expert, this is my first year helping "manage them" to extinction. We caught ten of these 13 in traps.


----------



## AKkeith (May 25, 2015)

In my tree stand right now reflecting on our brothers no longer with us. Have a big blackie coming through lately and a dang wolverine that keeps eatting my bait. 

 
View attachment 13423


----------



## amorris127289 (May 25, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> In my tree stand right now reflecting on our brothers no longer with us. Have a big blackie coming through lately and a dang wolverine that keeps eatting my bait.
> 
> View attachment 13421 View attachment 13422
> View attachment 13423


What can you do to remove them? I haven't had to deal with either down here.


----------



## AKkeith (May 25, 2015)

Well wolverine season is only during the winter so nothing really. Throw rocks at it if it comes while I'm here. 

That black bear is going to look great on my wall... And taste great on my dinner plate too.


----------

